# Gravity Falls Theme



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm not sure if any of you have heard of the show "Gravity Falls", but if you haven't, its a show on Disney Channel about mystery, monsters, and ghosts. Dont let "Disney Channel" turn you off, its actually a quite fascinating show.

I'm planning on theming my Yard Display this year to show. I already have some ideas like turning my shed into a Mystery Shack. But can you all help me with some ideas?

Thanks?


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I've never seen it. Best of luck though.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

What true Haunter would be turned off by Disney? He was the originator of the greatest animated haunted house ever. Regrettably I also, have never seen, nor in fact heard of the show. But good luck. And post pics. We like to watch.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's a cute show - I'd love to see what you come up with.


----------



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

hedg12 said:


> It's a cute show - I'd love to see what you come up with.


any ideas for me?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've only seen a couple of episodes so I'm not much help, If you do a Google image search you can find some good images to draw from - there's an image of the map (or whatever it is - kinda hard to tell) from the opening credits that could be incorporated. Maybe try to base your haunt off the Mystery Shack. Or you could get a bunch of garden gnomes & fasten them into a big gnome monster...


----------



## caddiecot (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi. My grandson and I are big fans of the show. You could make an oversized book like Dipper has, with some of the G.Falls pictures and have it opened up. And if you happen to have a large prop body you can modify with a bunch of fun fur, you can make the Sascrotch! That one really cracks up the younger kids as well as the adults  Also, you could have black and white pictures of Batboy, and other mysterious creatures that you print out and arrange on a giant bulletin board. I'm sure if I watch an episode off of my dvr, I'll come up with some more. This sounds like a great theme.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

The bulletin board of mysterious creatures/articles sounds like a sure bet to me, along with printed poster 'warnings' of strange creatures on the loose. If a mannequin or human replica or two is available, you can recreate the wax museum bit (with say sherlock holmes and lizzie borden, possibly aided by an actor as the old coot: "are the wax figures secretly alive?" and etc).

It's a great show and definitely a interesting possibility for a haunt, some good potential there.


----------



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!!


----------



## nickanap (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey guys! I took your idea and made bulletin board of the pictures and a warning poster! check it out! thanks for the inspiration!http://www.mystery-shack.com/attachment.php?aid=42


----------

